# Anche gli insospettabili tradiscono :D



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

Vi avevamo anticipato, pochi giorni fa, della morte di Bart *Simpson* ad opera di Telespalla Bob. Per fortuna, si trattava solo di uno speciale racconto per Halloween che, come accade da 25 anni, non ha conseguenze 'permanenti' sulle sorti della famiglia più famosa del mondo.  Questa volta, però, il produttore Al Jean lancia un'indiscrezione che ha del clamoroso: *Homer e Marge divorzieranno*. Se è vero che la relazione tra marito e moglie ha conosciuto, nel tempo, una lunga serie di alti e bassi (ricordate Mindy, la sexy collega di Homer, o lo spasimante di Marge, il miliardario Artie Ziff?), questa volta si arriverà alla rottura definitiva. E, come rivelato da Al Jean, il tutto accadrà a causa del tradimento di Homer con una farmacista, che nell'edizione originale sarà doppiata dall'attrice Lena Dunham.

http://www.leggo.it/SPETTACOLI/TELEVISIONE/i_simpson_homer_marge_divorzio/notizie/1403331.shtml


Homer da te non me lo sarei mai aspettato


----------



## perplesso (11 Giugno 2015)

Anch'io.  pensavo che alla fine Marge avrebbe deciso di "consolare" Ned della vedovanza.

nun ce se pò fidà più de nessuno.....


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Homer da te non me lo sarei mai aspettato


Ma non aveva già fatto qualche numero con la cantante country, in passato?


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Anch'io.  pensavo che alla fine Marge avrebbe deciso di "consolare" Ned della vedovanza.
> 
> *nun ce se pò fidà più de nessuno.....*


infatti


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma non aveva già fatto qualche numero con la cantante country, in passato?


ma non aveva concluso... o si?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2015)

Poveri simpson !!! Pure loro approderanno su tradì ? :rotfl:


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non aveva concluso... o si?


Eh, mi sembrava di sì...


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Eh, mi sembrava di sì...


non era quella a cui faceva da manager? ora indago


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Eh, mi sembrava di sì...




*Lurleen lumpkin* è un personaggio secondario de I Simpson, è un'aspirante cantante country che in seguito diventerà una celebrità della musica grazie all'aiuto di Homer (Nella puntata "_Colonnello Homer_", 20esimo episodio della 3° serie).Ha 34 anni. 
[h=2][/h]Homer fa conoscenza con Lurleen in un bar sgangherato della periferia di Springfield dopo un'infelice serata passata con la sua famiglia al cinema; la ragazza canta un brano melodico durante il suo servizio di cameriera. 
La canzone di Lurleen non impressiona nessuno tranne Homer, che si fa avanti e passa i giorni successivi a ricordarla canticchiando a lavoro o al bowling. 
Deciso ad aiutare Lurleen a far successo, le paga la registrazione del pezzo in uno studio di registrazione, il pezzo viene poi mandato in onda alla radio ricevendo ottimi pareri e Homer diventa a tutti gli effetti il manager di Lurleen aiutandola nella produzione del suo primo album country. 
La vicinanza tra Lurleen ed Homer fa innervosire Marge, che vede nella donna un ostacolo al suo matrimonio. La sera del debutto televisivo di Lurleen, Homer capisce che la donna sta tentando di sedurlo realmente ed inizia ad avere dubbi sul suo matrimonio. Alla fine Homer scarica Lurleen dopo un bacio con lei ad un altro manager interessato e ritorna dalla moglie. 

http://it.simpsons.wikia.com/wiki/Lurleen_Lumpkin


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non era quella a cui faceva da manager? ora indago


Quella, sì. Ma l'avrò vista anni fa.


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

dai ma che davvero 

ma noooooo!! Homer e Marge sono un'istituzione!!!


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> dai ma che davvero
> 
> ma noooooo!! Homer e Marge sono un'istituzione!!!



Lo so, ci sono rimasta malissimo iange:


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Lo so, ci sono rimasta malissimo iange:


me l'aspetterei di più nei Griffin!! Peter e Lois che divorziano... ma i Simpson no


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> me l'aspetterei di più nei Griffin!! Peter e Lois che divorziano... ma i Simpson no



io li mi aspetto di più Stewie che li uccide


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2015)

Non esistono più le mezze stagioni.


----------



## Homer (11 Giugno 2015)

I produttori mi hanno già messo al corrente, Io e Marge non sapevamo nulla, il copione ci ha imposto questo e per contratto lo dovremo rispettare, niente paura Homer e Marge staranno sempre insieme. :up:


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> I produttori mi hanno già messo al corrente, Io e Marge non sapevamo nulla, il copione ci ha imposto questo e per contratto lo dovremo rispettare, niente paura Homer e Marge staranno sempre insieme. :up:


che sollievo


----------



## perplesso (11 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Eh, mi sembrava di sì...





Simy ha detto:


> non era quella a cui faceva da manager? ora indago


Homer c'è andato vicino 2 volte e Marge 1.

ma nessuno dei due ha mai concluso.


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Homer c'è andato vicino 2 volte e Marge 1.
> 
> ma nessuno dei due ha mai concluso.


ecco allora ricordavo bene


----------



## perplesso (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco allora ricordavo bene


E' Lois Griffin la zoccola.    ha pure fatto Meg con un altro uomo.   e ha tradito Peter sicuramente almeno 2 volte nella serie.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2015)

Siete sicuri sicuri di stare bene?


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siete sicuri sicuri di stare bene?



certo

neye:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2015)

Piuttosto parliamo di cose serie e reali:    http://www.huffingtonpost.it/2015/0...le-originale-svelato-da-autori_n_7533556.html


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Piuttosto parliamo di cose serie e reali:    http://www.huffingtonpost.it/2015/0...le-originale-svelato-da-autori_n_7533556.html



apriti un thread tuo 


io qui sono concentrata su Homer


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> E' Lois Griffin la zoccola.    ha pure fatto Meg con un altro uomo.   e ha tradito Peter sicuramente almeno 2 volte nella serie.


noooooo quando? 

pure Peter.. Peter non si sbatte la capa quella strana?


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Piuttosto parliamo di cose serie e reali:    http://www.huffingtonpost.it/2015/0...le-originale-svelato-da-autori_n_7533556.html


Quanto mi è piaciuto sto telefilm...e per me il finale è stato giusto così...


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> noooooo quando?
> 
> pure Peter.. Peter non si sbatte la capa quella strana?



un puttanaio :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> noooooo quando?
> 
> pure Peter.. Peter non si sbatte la capa quella strana?





Simy ha detto:


> un puttanaio :rotfl::rotfl:


Ha tradito Peter tre volte, la prima volta con un certo Stan Thompson,  dal quale ebbe sua figlia Meg, la seconda volta con Bill Clinton (Bill  ti presento Lois - quinta stagione) e la terza volta con il fidanzato di  sua figlia Meg (Come Tootsie - ottava stagione)

tratto da Wikipedia,quindi non so se pienamente attendibile,però questi episodi me li ricordo


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ha tradito Peter tre volte, la prima volta con un certo Stan Thompson,  dal quale ebbe sua figlia Meg, la seconda volta con Bill Clinton (Bill  ti presento Lois - quinta stagione) e la terza volta con il fidanzato di  sua figlia Meg (Come Tootsie - ottava stagione)
> 
> tratto da Wikipedia,quindi non so se pienamente attendibile,però questi episodi me li ricordo


quella col fidanzato della figlia me la ricordo pure io. 
e vagamente pure quella di Bill Clinton...

che Meg non fosse la figlia di Peter ....  giuro non lo sapevo


----------



## perplesso (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> quella col fidanzato della figlia me la ricordo pure io.
> e vagamente pure quella di Bill Clinton...
> 
> che Meg non fosse la figlia di Peter ....  giuro non lo sapevo


per non parlare del fatto che almeno un paio di volte stava per andare con Quagmire e ha ammesso di essersi fatta sia il cantante dei Kiss che quello degli Jamiroquai.    più c'è la vecchia fiamma superdotata nera che la viene a trovare in non ricordo che episodio e Peter sclera per la gelosia.


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> quella col fidanzato della figlia me la ricordo pure io.
> e vagamente pure quella di Bill Clinton...
> 
> che Meg non fosse la figlia di Peter ....  giuro non lo sapevo


nemmeno io....


perplesso ha detto:


> per non parlare del fatto che almeno un paio di volte stava per andare con Quagmire e ha ammesso di essersi fatta sia il cantante dei Kiss che quello degli Jamiroquai.    più c'è la vecchia fiamma superdotata nera che la viene a trovare in non ricordo che episodio e Peter sclera per la gelosia.


ah si, si queste me le ricordo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> nemmeno io....
> 
> 
> ah si, si queste me le ricordo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



comunque... aò... un troione da competizione


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> comunque... aò... un troione da competizione


sì, mazza... una milfona di quelle da battaglia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> comunque... aò... un troione da competizione


Questa battuta non mi è nuova...


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questa battuta non mi è nuova...


ci sono i diritti d'autore?


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> ci sono i diritti d'autore?


Si.


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si.


non sta scritto da nessuna parte


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> non sta scritto da nessuna parte


La legge di oscuro.


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La legge di oscuro.



Le leggi sono fatte per essere violate


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> Le leggi sono fatte per essere violate


Chi viola la legge di oscuro se ritrova un cazzo al culo de sicuro..


----------



## Trinità (11 Giugno 2015)

Voi non state bene...........Ma dove sono capitato?

Ho sempre saputo che i matti sono fuori dal manicomio!


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chi viola la legge di oscuro se ritrova un cazzo al culo de sicuro..


sono pronta a rischiare


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Voi non state bene...........Ma dove sono capitato?
> 
> Ho sempre saputo che i matti sono fuori dal manicomio!


beh i manicomi sono chiusi, quindi tutti fuori stiamo per forza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> sono pronta a rischiare


Peggio per te.....


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peggio per te.....


peggio di cosi non può andare


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Ma che succede?*



Simy ha detto:


> peggio di cosi non può andare


Ma che hai?


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che hai?


lascia sta, poi ne parliamo


----------



## Trinità (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> beh i manicomi sono chiusi, quindi tutti fuori stiamo per forza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ho capito, ma quelli più pericolosi sono tutti qua!


----------

